# SMOG Help



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ahem... If there's SOMEONE that KNOWS how to pass smog this Jan... please IM me...

Otherwise, what is involved in the registration if you want to turn a car into a track only car? Do I have to pay any registration fees?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

along this line, how do you get a permit to drive a off-roar only rally car on the streets for a transit during a rally?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't speak for the Peoples Socialist Republic of Kalifornia, but in Texas I just stopped paying for annual registration and insurance. I can't legally drive it on the street but I neither need nor want to. There is a trailer between the car and the road any time it's not in my driveway. The trailer has the tag.

As for rally transits on public roads, I'm sure there is an agreement handled by the rally sanctioning body. Check with them to be sure.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok I see so basically just stop paying for anything for it related to fees right? I bet the Big K screws me and charges me some fee just for owning it...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

James said:


> Ok I see so basically just stop paying for anything for it related to fees right? I bet the Big K screws me and charges me some fee just for owning it...


find a friend in arizona and register it... but i think cops are cracking down on it. if now find a smog guy who will "PASS" your car  but they can be hard to find. (i dont know of any)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

So if you have a fully prepped race car thats also your daily driver there is more paperwork and registration needed to drive it on public roads?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

my backup plan I just thought about now is to just get another 200sx and put all the parts on the new car and donate the old one... I'd strip out the working engine and tranny and put in one of my broken tranny's and get a busted up engine... they fix it up anyways and sell it so there's not worry about whether or not it runs!

thats a lot of work tho....


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The state doesn't care if your car is race-worthy, only that it meets smog and safety laws and you pay registration and insurance.

The rally-car-on-street question relates to what are called transit stages in a rally, i.e, a rally is held in stages, not one continuous race. Starting point for Stage 6 may be several miles from end of Stage 5, and using public streets is the only way to get there. I don't how that's handled, whether local agencies issue waivers for competitors or if the vehicles are trailered. Gotta check with the rally organizers.


----------

